# Wilmington, NC?



## jowensphoto (Apr 28, 2014)

We are going to be moving sometime (with the year, hopefully) and I'm looking to network with others (specifically wedding photographers) in the Wilmington, NC area.


----------



## Evoman (Jun 1, 2014)

Look up southeastern camera when u get here. There's  a gentlemen name billy beach, who is wedding photographer who works there .He can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you! I can't remember, how far is Jacksonville/Camp Lejeune from Wilmington?


----------



## Evoman (Jun 14, 2014)

It's about 45 minutes away.


----------

